# Costume trial feed back



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

It's looking great! If you're going for the spiked choker check hot topic. Is your hubby going as Gibbs or McGee?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is _TOTALLY _adorable!! I love the Caf-Pow label idea, it's the details that make the costume. Great job!!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I love that character and i think you're on track to making it look amazing!

I'd try and force the other half into going as Ducky though, aged face, labcoat, shirt with dickybow like this: http://bdncg.com/Dr Ducky.jpg
lol  

a few things i'd suggest: 

A labcoat... with NCIS written on it like in the show, I think partly just so anyone who hasnt seen the show will know you're a gothic scientist  - i hate those 'who/what are you then?' moments.

Spikey collar which i think you said.... something like this, http://www.etonline.com/photo/2007/04/19048/320_ncis_mharmon_pperrette_070402_cbs_mbrinton.jpg
would make a nice impact... big chunky rings could be good too.



ps: great job so far!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Definately part your hair into pigtails, lab coat with NCIS, fake spiderweb tattoo on the neck (You can find those around halloween in party stores) and black lipstick and eyemake up. Looking great so far. I'd be able to tell who you were course I do watch the show religiously


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

oh, you must have her tattoos....that spiderweb on her neck is so great...and totally makes her....oh, and a pair of those cool blue or amber protective goggles...that would be perfect! looks super great so far!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am thinking of trying a different wig, already in pig tails. I have searched high and low for a temorary spiderweb tattoo big enough and have decided to use temporary tattoo printer paper.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I saw this and thought of you...

151a Temporary Tattoos Spider Web


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey HP, I styled a few wigs last week for a Roman themed event. After getting them good and brushed out I didn't have any problems braiding them. I think the wig you've got would be great if you just split it at the neck and braided each side. Typically the wigs that are already braided are a lot longer than Abby's hair.

Braid your wig, find that spiked collar, and get the lab coat and I think you're good to go! Love the outfit by the way!


----------



## Sherfey (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going as Abby too! Love your costume. I've been having trouble with the wig. The one I ordered has red streaks in it & I was hoping to use black hairspray to cover it but it's not looking too great. It has high pigtails but also long hair in the back (which is not what the photo showed). I can't find any wigs with pigtails and bangs that look right at all & now it's getting down to the wire. Where did you get your wig & will you let me know if it looks OK once you style it? I ordered some platform shoes but they haven't arrived yet. Where did you get your boots?


----------

